# Messerschmitt Bf-109 in Brazil



## pampa14 (May 14, 2013)

Preserved in TAM Museum:

Aviação em Floripa: Messerschmitt Bf-109G-4

F ou G model? The museum says G.


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2013)

It's a 'G'. Look at the wheels, the panel at the front of the cockpit, and the small intakes, among other details.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 14, 2013)

Too shiny though...


----------



## nuuumannn (May 14, 2013)

Look's like its a 'G-2/R1 according to the internet. There's a thread on this museum here on the forum http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/wings-dream-brazilian-aviation-museum-7013.html and in it is this wee description by a Brazilian forum member;

"Well, the 109 in this collection has a very nice history. It was based in Finland, and damage in combat with Soviet fighters. The pilot managed to land on a frozen lake in Norway, but the plane just sited there until the lake de-froze. It sunk and it was only raised again on the 80’s. Sadly, the serial number was impossible to tell, so the doubt remains about whether it was a LW machine or one those given to the Finnish air force."


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2013)

Is that supposed to be Marseilles last plane, a Bf 109G-2/trop?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2013)

It would be representative of a late G-2 as the wing bulges were added to late production machines, the antenna lead in on the fuselage is above the fuselage cross, correct for a G-2, on a G-4 it goes in to the rear of the fuselage in the last section ahead of the tail assembly.

and it is painted in the markings of Marseille...is it absolutely correct....not sure need to dig out my reference book...


----------



## kato333 (May 30, 2013)

Look at the wings of the air plane and specially tires is too much looking good but i have do not any idea that what is the purpose of the wheel is not closed when the plane is in the air...Any one tell me?


----------

